# Portraits



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi - 
I`ve started doing portraits of horses - previously I tended to concentrate on dogs. 
Here`s a couple that turned out quite well- hope you like them. 
I`m always looking for good photos for practice btw....


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

They're brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful! If you ever want to practice on photos of my boy feel free


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Brilliant. Love them both.


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

They look beautiful, I love the second one especially. :thumbup:

I always wanted to draw a portrait of a horse and most of my commissions are dogs also. But this year I got an exciting one of a horse and jockey. Horses are such a pleasure to draw, I love all the muscles and their grace. (not that dogs aren't graceful - as I'm watching my lab Bruce chasing his tail )


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

WOW!!!!  They are brilliant!! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

RachJeremy said:


> Beautiful! If you ever want to practice on photos of my boy feel free


go on then.. let`s see them!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> go on then.. let`s see them!


Depends what you're after pose wise, if you want loads of pictures, add me on facebook if you like? Or just look at my dA page, there's not many on there, but plenty of other horsey pictures you may use.

http://www.facebook.com/rach46773

Rach-Equine-1992 on deviantART


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow fantastic!! Im a horsey artist too but nowhere near as good as you two!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are some of mine. I like to work with biro.. although it takes 4 times as long!


----------



## Animal Pastel (Jan 12, 2013)

Claire

Nice work - especially the second image. Love the variation in texture between the coat, tail and mane.

Had a quick look at your site too - great name!

Did you work from your own photos?

Best wishes


----------

